# brians moro 225 progress thread.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I like sharing my experienced with my car with whoever might be interested, so instead of making threads I thought I'd stick them together. Hardly going to be an epic build thread but a collection of the odds and sods I do to my TT 

Since I had the exhaust off anyway I gave the grubby tips a shine. Look like new now.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nice tips Bri, I wonder if Jess has polished hers up :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oooooo shiney! Looking good mate!!



Stochman said:


> Very nice tips Bri, I wonder if Jess has polished hers up :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Taking the exhaust OFF to clean the tips, now thats commitment !


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

oldguy said:


> Taking the exhaust OFF to clean the tips, now thats commitment !


 :lol: it was off anyway 8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very shiny Brian 8) What did you use to clean them?

Paul


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Very shines Brian 8) What did you use to clean them?
> 
> Paul


Varying grades of wet and dry, then autosol using a goblet mop on my drill.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Very shines Brian 8) What did you use to clean them?
> ...


Great job! I used Autosol on mine but the results were not quite as good as yours but then mine was a hand job.

May have to get myself a polishing attachment for my drill :idea:

Paul


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulj100 said:
> ...


Yea they are really good and take some of the effort out of it. I paid £3.49 in tool station for it.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Paulj100 said:
> ...


Mods, surely this thread's too early for the watershed? :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good work


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Blimey Brian that's some shiny tips !
Glad you're making this thread as I don't see individual threads sometimes.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just bought myself this bit of kit as it cones with polishing compounds too. Cheap enough to give it a go on my exhaust tips and charge pipe. 









Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stochman said:


> Very nice tips Bri, I wonder if Jess has polished hers up :lol:


Ahem my tips get polished on a regular basis.....wait hold on

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> mine was a hand job.


I shouldnt be allowed to look at some threads let alone reply to them!

Brian I am loving the shine!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Converted a door disc into a washer cap by filing down the legs on it, gave it a good polish.

As it's aluminium I'd imagine it will oxidize and dull a bit, anyone know a good metal sealant to use. Or is just a quick buff with some metal polish as part of the normal cleaning routine enough?

I'm going to do a few of these if anyone wants one, I'll stick it in the for sale thread. Polished to a mirror shine I'll prob charge £20 posted for them. Which ain't bad as the discs alone from Audi are £50.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=552929

Doing this, let me know if anyone is Interested.

Brian


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well it's been a depressing week with my TT, but my lovely postie popped these through the door today. Can't wait to get her back on the road, after the week (or two) she's had she deserves a bit of extra bling 










Just need my old guy dipstick cover now


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oooooo new stuffs! hoping your back up and running soon!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> oooooo new stuffs! hoping your back up and running soon!
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks lolly. I'm driving my wife's pink laden pug 206 atm. Feels like I'm in a top gear special and I've ended up in the forfeit car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh

that erm sounds delightful.....

yay for you!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> oh
> 
> that erm sounds delightful.....
> 
> ...


Can't complain it goes better than my TT at the moment :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well after my cars little ordeal I treated her to bling strut caps and porche coolant and oil caps. And one of my own bling washer bottle caps, polished up a few today for my orders.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking good buddy 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Looking good buddy
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks.

Needs more blue


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good buddy
> ...


Lol I've bought more blue and painted my strut brace Moro blue lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Been an eventful week, remap been done nearly a week now and car is running sweet. Diagnosed and fixed a massive vac leak and needed a new tip as my old one was rotten. Difference is night and day......

My headlights are covered in stone chips and polishing them just wasn't cutting it (pardon the pun)

So took a brave pill and set aboot them with 400 grit wet and dry. Then worked up finer grades and polished with some metal polish (finest cutting compound I had)

The pictures actually don't show it great, but the difference is remarkable. No way I'll get out the deep chips but im very pleased. I'll do it over again to get it better.

Before










After










Also got my tip fitted and put the covers back on. Getting there.


















So far so good


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Good work Brian


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Some early morning modding. 

All the gubbins from the top gone. Just cabletied the n249 temporary, either going to hide it somewhere or get a 330ohm resistor across the plug.










Shame to put the cover back on :lol:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

If your not putting the plastic cover back on please remove that awful oil cap raiser thing! Just needs a firm grip and twist anti clockwise


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mstew said:


> If your not putting the plastic cover back on please remove that awful oil cap raiser thing! Just needs a firm grip and twist anti clockwise


Nah, its going back on. Bay woukd have to be a LOT cleaner before I expose my innards to just anyone :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Some early morning modding. Fitted my p-flo and painted heatshield. And some new gauges. Thanks to mstew for the spacers. Work a treat 


























And matching gauges, hated the look of a single one. Its just a volt meter but keps the dash symmetrical and satisfies my OCD


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Got round to sticking it on, thought I'd paint it phantom instead of matt like the v6

Dont know whether to go with the qs valance or keep the "carbon" one. If not qs I might get a real carbon fiber one.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Cars coming along nicely Brian.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok so decided to delete this ugly heap of crap. 7 large rusted bolts later this....










Really, why 7 big bolts. 3 or 4 woukd have been fine, less holds the bloody wheels on....

Wtf did audi think we might have to pull, the fekkin space shuttle? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Well its off now anyway


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

As a matter of interest Brian, what does it weigh including the bolts?

John


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just under 1.5kgs all up, apparently: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=243373&hilit=ballast&start=60


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Duggy said:


> As a matter of interest Brian, what does it weigh including the bolts?
> 
> John


Sorry was out duggy, as mondo said its about 1.5kg, lighter thsn i thought it woukd be. 
I did it more for improving the look of the rear though, not weight saving.
The big rusty lump just looks ugly as sin poking out the bottom right hsnd side.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of interest Brian, what does it weigh including the bolts?
> ...


When i was at the rolling road day i noticed a couple of cars had plastic covers over them. Are these available to buy from Audi? Would like to get one as mine looks nasty too. Don't really want to remove mine as the car sits too high at the back at the moment anyway. :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


Just remove it, its the equivilant in weight of a bottle of coca cola m8. It will have no noticeable affect on the ride height.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Arrived prompt from awesome gti thismorning, looking forward to see if they make as big an improvement as people say 

Got 4 stretch bolts from seat for £3.70.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well fitted it. 
Not driven the car hard yet as still letting the new clutch settle in, but I can confirm the front end definatly feels tighter and more planted. Vibration from the engine is slightly higher but barely noticeable.

£22 mod?..... would recommend it anyday.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I put one of those yellow dog-bone bushes on a previous car, it was a bit buzzy in the cabin at first, but after a week the total NVH had settled back to stock.

I can't believe you deleted the huge iron towing eye. I use that to jack up the rear of the car, it's the strongest piece of the chassis by far!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

temporarychicken said:


> I put one of those yellow dog-bone bushes on a previous car, it was a bit buzzy in the cabin at first, but after a week the total NVH had settled back to stock.
> 
> I can't believe you deleted the huge iron towing eye. I use that to jack up the rear of the car, it's the strongest piece of the chassis by far!!


But its so ugly. The reat suspension arm is more than strong enough. I also use a hocky puck on the sill seam.


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> Arrived prompt from awesome gti thismorning, looking forward to see if they make as big an improvement as people say
> 
> Got 4 stretch bolts from seat for £3.70.


have you got any part numbers buddy? I've got a knocking coming from the front & I've read it could be the dogbone bush gone - would want to change out the bolts as well. cheers


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

fatboy13 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived prompt from awesome gti thismorning, looking forward to see if they make as big an improvement as people say
> ...


Not handy, I just went into a seat dealership and argued with the monkey till he agreed that seat cupra r bolts would fit my TT :lol:

Went in 2 days later and picked them up. Ill check the bag they came in. Might have a Seat p/n on them.

The dogbone bush I just got from awesome gtis ebay page.

When removing the old bolts be VERY carefull they dont shear off, if in doubt get a garage to remove them using heat.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Some early morning modding. Fitted my p-flo and painted heatshield. And some new gauges. Thanks to mstew for the spacers. Work a treat
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> ...


Where did you get the gauges Brian and how much? could you post a link please....Thanks Merlin


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

merlin c said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Some early morning modding. Fitted my p-flo and painted heatshield. And some new gauges. Thanks to mstew for the spacers. Work a treat
> ...


http://www.rockshore.uk.com/gauges--pods-132-c.asp


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

The quality just jumps out at you. Its almost a shame to fit them to the car..


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> http://www.rockshore.uk.com/gauges--pods-132-c.asp


Sorry to go off topic, but damn you for posting that.. such a good price! Gah ..


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Boruki said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.rockshore.uk.com/gauges--pods-132-c.asp
> ...


Yea, decent enough gauges too. Only downside is they can be a tad hard to see in direct sunlight. But one of tge reds is a perfect match for night driving.


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> fatboy13 said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


Ok buddy thanks for that


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

So fitted my R32 rear ARB.

Wow what a difrence.... car is starting to handle how it should. Feels very pointy now :lol:

I cant recomend this mod enough, best £40 spent yet!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

;-)


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> Some early morning modding. Fitted my p-flo and painted heatshield. And some new gauges. Thanks to mstew for the spacers. Work a treat
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> ...


 hallow mate, im jumping threads here. does yours have the 80mm hole in the shield??


----------



## ThreadLock (Jul 19, 2014)

temporarychicken said:


> I can't believe you deleted the huge iron towing eye. I use that to jack up the rear of the car, it's the strongest piece of the chassis by far!!


Is that what it is..! Sorry to hijack Brian but I was impressed with the bits and pieces that you have done so far but did wonder what the big lump Of rusty box section was for..?

Now I know and will be removing mine today at some point as you can totally see it behind my body kit...


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/27/u3uga4ub.jpg[/IMG
Removed my towing eye last week too. Off and staying off. (Heat shield is back on the car though)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab27 (Apr 10, 2017)

brian1978 said:


> Got round to sticking it on, thought I'd paint it phantom instead of matt like the v6
> 
> Dont know whether to go with the qs valance or keep the "carbon" one. If not qs I might get a real carbon fiber one.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian ! What's the name of those alloy wheels ? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

